# Lead Chunked Atchya?



## wannabeangler

For all yakkers abroad.....Have you ever gotten a tad close to a pier and had fisherman, or so that's what they call themselves, chunk lead at you as you were passing by? If so, what actions have you done/taken to prevent the possibility of being hit by this projectile? Just so all can know- If you have lead chunked at you from Buckroe pier or any other pier for that matter, just call the police, Coast Guard, State Police, or any agency that deals with the protection of us on the water! You'll be surprized from the outcome. The boys, and I mean BOYS, at Buckroe have only 1 more chance before they close the "T" to all because of the numerous complaints coming from those of us on the water and NOT above it! Thanks for taking the time to read this. Have a great time on the water!


----------



## blaminack

The piers down here in Florida are notorious for these types of things. I do not participate. One of those do unto others, things.


----------



## WILSON

Just curious why someone in a kayak would be that close to a pier? 

I agree that its not cool at all to throw lead at a boat or kayak, as I fish both on a regular basis.

But there is no way I would put myself that close to a pier especially one I knew long rods were being fished!!

Kinda defeats the purposed of a kayak, don't ya think??????


----------



## baitslingin

I stayed far away from that pier today on my way out and in. Wouldn't want one of those badass "T" fishers to cut my line as I'm bottom fishin' 
No need to chunk lead @ someone on the water just because they get close to the pier, because you never know what might come back at ya or be waitin for you when you exit the pier. Might just be that said kayak or boat that is close to the pier may have no choice do to wind or current.


----------



## WILSON

Baitslingin, I agree that you shouldn't throw anything at em, 

but if your walking across the highway your most likely gonna get hit by a car

If it was an emergency situation or someone was in distress due to current or wind it would be understandable.


----------



## wannabeangler

We DON'T and DIDN'T fish near the pier, but sometimes get blown off course by a rogue wave, an occasional gust of wind, or even if we maybe fighting a fish. But sometimes, and I mean SOMETIMES, we (kayakers) may come close to a pier. Does that mean we should have to worry about our livelyhood or well being because we drifted a tad close? If lead hits you, you could die or have serious injuries. When we pass by and they try to hit you....Is that ok? Are we to blame? In a few minutes we will be well pass the pier and they can resume fishing. But should we have to worry about our lives if we get off course once? I ask you. Think about it.


----------



## WILSON

I am a kayaker and pier fisherman and Ive never drifted too close as I wouldn't even put myself in that position.


----------



## kingfisher55

if the wind is strong enough to blow you into the pier chances are you should not be in a yak anyways, if you are fighting a fish and he brings you to the pier, well you should have bought a bigger boat! lol no i think ppl would give you a break in that situation.


----------



## wannabeangler

It only takes one time. If you happen to get to close....once that is....and someone chunks lead at you and you get hit. Does that make it ok? If you only get 1 chance and happen to get hit in the head, because of whatever reason, ....are you to blame for being hit? They can say you ( YOU-meaning in general terminology "anyone" ) were to close. Does that make it OK? Just wanted to know. Thank you!


----------



## WILSON

kingfisher55 said:


> if the wind is strong enough to blow you into the pier chances are you should not be in a yak anyways, if you are fighting a fish and he brings you to the pier, well you should have bought a bigger boat! Lol no i think ppl would give you a break in that situation.


exactly!!


----------



## mmanolis2001

kingfisher55 said:


> if the wind is strong enough to blow you into the pier chances are you should not be in a yak anyways, if you are fighting a fish and he brings you to the pier, well you should have bought a bigger boat! lol no i think ppl would give you a break in that situation.


Its amazing how much water you can travel in a short time when a moderate wind and strong tide are working together. Now add that together with a gut hooked fish you are trying to save. 

Next thing you know you look up to the splashes of 4 oz pyramid sinkers and giggling from the pier.

And this did happen to me one night at Solomon's. Thank god the fools on the end could not cast for [email protected]


----------



## fish militia

I am with Cliff on this one..as a person that worked a pier for years.

If you are close enough to the pier for them to fire on you, then you are to close.

You wouldn't say I let the wind and current blow me into Diamond Shoals without having stopped what you were doing and getting youself repositioned.

The same applies here.

And if you really think they will close the end of the pier. You are sadly mistaken, cause I've seen surfers hit before and at best they might charge the individual with "Assualt with a deadly weapon."

It is YOUR duty to stay clear and remember that aot of guys can easily hit 300 ft with their casts ,so when you are to close, then you are to close to those that are trying to fish from a stationary pier.

You have the entire ocean and if you can't manage your yak, then you might want to rethink the water and conditions in which you fish.

I am not sure how Buckaroe runs their parking anymore, but you start Fn with those guys and you might find yourself without a parking spot..or better yet..Get them kicked off the end of the Pier and leave your car parked unattended for a few hours and see what happens to it..

I know this stuff, cause I've seen it..Stay clear and no one will have a problem.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

i fished piers every since i moved down here, kayak fished for near 5 years, and boat fish quite a bit within the vicinity of a pier.

If you are close enough for someone to throw at you, you are way to close, period.


if someone is hooked up on the pier with a king/cobe whatever, and that fish has 200yrds of line out, and you are within distance where ur lines/vessel might touch his fish, you are still TOO CLOSE Imo


i bought a boat and kayak to get away from the pier and crowds, if i wanted to fish the pier, i woulda just spent $250 for a season pass, and had a sh!tload more beer money.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## SPECKS

*Here we go...*

Here we are at the start of another summer season and it is already drama time...the kooks come out of the woodwork. Yes I have a yak, I surf and have pier fished for many years but it always amazes me that when the bite is reported to be hot at a pier everyone on the water crowds around the structure like it is the only productive water in town.There is NO reason anyone in a yak should have been near the pier in the first place due to wind, tide, or the "rogue waves" out there... if you can't control your kayak you have no business out there. I noticed in the other thread that the "T" fisherman were now going to be watched...and I hope the same goes for the yakkers out there that try and push their luck going into no man's land. Up until now I'm pretty sure Buckroe Beach allowed kayak launching in certain areas but after this I imagine that will be changing too just like the oceanfront in VB where it is illegal to launch along the resort strip. I bet your "friend" the head park ranger in Hampton would not be too thrilled that you are kind of name dropping online in your rants either.


----------



## fish militia

Well..If'n you are within 400 yards of a pier during live bait season you are flat out not thinking in my book.

If a 50lb aggressive king comes through there and hits, while you are 150 yds away and comes skipping in your direction..the yaker is Fd..You''ll be cut to the bone or worse by the line..

This is the main reason I will not live bait with guides..Soley for their safety and my insurance.

And that is the main reason I wear a dive knife. Cause it's not always just my line I got to worry about.


----------



## wannabeangler

Isn't it a good thing to see how everyone thinks about the same topic? I just brought that up yesterday to bring an informative debate to the board. Through-out the many relies on the topic, many have learned! Thanks ya'll for the positive...and some negative.....feedback! Now get off of here and go fish..:fishing:


----------



## vbfdsooty

I just started yak fishing and make it a point to stay away from the piers, that is why I got the yak in the first place. Being new to the sport, I am conscientious about where I am and the weather and water conditions so I don't get into trouble. Being that close to the pier is just a recipe for disaster. Make no mistake, it is never ok to chuck lead at anyone, we call that assault. This whole thing is avoidable, there are fish in many other places than the Buckroe pier. Wannabe, I understand your position, but I would say it is just easier to stay away than to take a chance at getting injured. There are big flounder biting in Lynnhaven right now and the pups are not far off and there is no pier in site. I will stick with the areas that are inaccessible to the pier and surf crowd and fill up my stringer. Tight lines to everyone, whether you are on a pier or a kayak. Just enjoy one of America's traditions.


----------



## SPECKS

wannabeangler said:


> Isn't it a good thing to see how everyone thinks about the same topic? I just brought that up yesterday to bring an informative debate to the board. Through-out the many relies on the topic, many have learned! Thanks ya'll for the positive...and some negative.....feedback! Now get off of here and go fish..:fishing:


True... you brought up a topic for discussion but most of us consider it just plain old common sense to stay away from a pier.


----------



## jeep2obx

just cant figure why anybody would be mad at yakers the take forever at the ramp,while your anchored at a fishing spot they troll so close you have to stop and wait for them to move on,and they float under the bridges clogging up boat traffic or in the middle of the inlet opening.so whats the problem,note this is only rudee i'm talking about.


----------



## EDMboarder

I fish both pier and yak, and IMHO anyone in a boat or yak shouldnt be within 200 yards if not more from the pier. 

Piers are a stationary fishing platform, boats and yaks are mobile fishing platforms. Be courteous and use your noodle. :beer:


----------



## BIG FINN

The Buckroe Ranger and life guards made us land our boats next to the pier as we were tryin to stay clear of the pier,figure that one out. So Im guessin we were suppose to launch there also ?


----------



## chefish

Well said EDM


----------



## skunk king

One thing you don't want to do is threaten to kick anyones ass if they sling lead at you, before they have. That just provokes the natives.

Something you could do is turn out to sea, paddle a safe distance out, and then continue heading your original course instead of just continuing to paddle while being cursed and cursing. That would have gotten you out of harms way and diffused the situation. 

Slinging lead at a boater on purpose is evil, but there are things boaters can do to not put themselves in that situation. Fishing should be a civil activity and there's no reason for anyone to go ghetto on another.


----------



## fshn_brb

Simply put, if you think you have a right to be that close to the pier, by all means continue paddling that close. Eventually darwinism will win!


----------



## Too Busy

I'm a yak fisherman and I troll. A lot of piers have a 100 or 200 yard "safety" perimeter established and I respect it. If there are buoys, I stay beyond / outside of them as I troll by.


400 yards - give me a break. I don't plan to paddle 1/4 mile out to sea to give the pier a 400 yard berth. If somebody hooks up, I'm clearing my lines and getting out of the way, same as I would if a boat in my vicinity hooks up.

Don't be an ass and start slinging lead as I pass by.


----------



## drumjunkie

So, last time I checked, just be cause somebody does something you don't like, doesn't give you the right to attempt to assault them. 
Coming too close to a pier isn't a crime, but intentionally slinging lead at someone deffinately is. Yeah, common sense is to stay away from a pier, but somebody getting too close doesn't mean its a free for all.


----------



## FHB

that could be a slogan on a t-shirt!

DON'T BE AN ASS
NO LEAD SLINGIN AS I PASS


----------



## atblis

You're just plain stupid if you think slinging lead at somebody is justifiable. If you managed to hit somebody and injure them, I have no doubt a felony charge would shortly follow.


----------



## cducer

Here is a scenario to consider.... the boat launch/pier I fish from in De. Massey's Landing... State controlled ramp with fishing access... is a war zone during busy times. Masseys Ditch runs through it and even a poor caster can toss a lead bomb completely across and reach the far shore. 
In this scene there is no way to be far enough away. so who has the right of way? 
We (the regulars) dont even bother to fish during the day due to the chaos and usually hang out and shoot the bull and watch the parade of idiots and do our fishing at night.

what do you think?


----------



## skunk king

cducer said:


> Here is a scenario to consider.... the boat launch/pier I fish from in De. Massey's Landing... State controlled ramp with fishing access... is a war zone during busy times. Masseys Ditch runs through it and even a poor caster can toss a lead bomb completely across and reach the far shore.
> In this scene there is no way to be far enough away. so who has the right of way?
> We (the regulars) dont even bother to fish during the day due to the chaos and usually hang out and shoot the bull and watch the parade of idiots and do our fishing at night.
> 
> what do you think?


The guy with the best scissors?  J/k, that's a situation that's hard to make everyone happy and safe. Sounds like poor planning by the parks. But we have something similar in Richmond. A lot of us can cast across the James and hit the bank of Mayo Island by the old Tredegar Ironworks ship building yard. There is a landing over there too. Doesn't sound as bad as your situation, but it is a nightmare during the spring herring and shad runs because there are tons of boaters on the water. Most boaters are civil and stay away from the docks, but every now and then a jerk will come blowing threw on full throttle and within range of everyone's lines. I try to avoid hitting them and keeping my line out of their propellers, but it's not always easy. 

I've had a couple run over my line. Most of the time I can lower the tip of my rod into the water and avoid an entanglement. When that doesn't work, it's usually bad news for the boater as the prop pulls in 3-8 ounces of lead up into his prop. You can hear it smacking the bottom of the boat. Sounds expensive to fix. One guy came blowing throw right by the shore and a couple of us ended had lines contacting his rocket launchers and antennas. I didn't have enough time to cut my line as I was concerned the hook would get lodged in his neck or cause severe harm. Luckily none of the lines caught anything on the boat or boater and he just got scared. 

Anyway, no easy answer for situations like that. Boaters need to mindful of the shore fishermen and visa-versa. When my line is way out there, I tend to take blame myself since I'm taking up more of the waterway. When the boater comes close to shore, I tend to blame them for being reckless. I imagine it only take one instance for such boaters to be scared straight.


----------



## vbfdsooty

In a narrow channel such as the one he is describing, similar to places in Rudee and Lynnhaven, it is impossible for a boater to stay out of the way of the shore fisherman's lines. There are signs at Rudee stating that it is illegal to impede the right of way of a boat under way. In such narrow areas, it is much easier to reel in the line and let them pass than to have the boat run aground or foul his prop with mono or braid. I can't quote the code, but there is a law on the books regarding the impeding of boat traffic. I will try to find it and post. When fishing from the shore, I will *Always* edge on the side of caution and reel it in and cast it back out after he passes. It's just part of fishing.


----------



## pogeymoe

Boats at oak island have zero respect for the piers and dont seem concerned about their safety.! I have been into lets say a situation of this type and with good representation a stationary pier fisherman WILL win in court every time . it boils down to an assumed danger zone. people cast weighted rigs from piers! its a normal practice so best advice is to respect the pier guys and protect yourself from lead that always has and will be cast from piers.! Its dang near impossible to prove a pier dude intended to hit you with lead when casting from piers is a normal practice .cops will get all bad a** and try to get pushy in these events but in court it is a matter of normal pier fishing practices and unfortunate damage or injury to those who disrespectfully or unknowingly get into a presumed danger zone. Be safe guys and give the piers room. Even a line could snap and hit us as far as 300 yds. Cops may back you but trust me, in a court room the pier guys will win everytime....piers cant move boats can.....it pretty much boils down to that UNLESS you have a witness on the pier who hears someone say,"im gonna sling lead at "them" and then it happens. in that case you could actually "sue" even if not hit.


----------



## fish militia

pogeymoe said:


> Its dang near impossible to prove a pier dude intended to hit you with lead when casting from piers is a normal practice .


Finally..someone said it 1st, so I didn't have to be the one..ha

Yeh..as a person that worked on a pier..I've seen this about 18 times, when the cops were called..

Ever see the movie "Training Day"

"It's not what you know. It's what you can prove."

With 99% of anglers unable to cast straight even if they had a built in targeting system on their rods...

good luck proving that you, who was to close to the pier, was intentially hit..

also..the meanest pier fisherman can realize when someone is in legitimate trouble, versus someone that is being stupid and having a screw you attitude..

I am not advocating lead chunking at humans..but DO NOT think if you get hit..that it'll be an open and closed deal..you'll be sadly disapointed if you do not have the video of them intentially taking turns throwing at you..


----------



## Mark G

When the mentality becomes " I can throw a warning shot across his bow because he got too close, and he'll never be able to "prove" I did it intentionally,well that's just a sorry excuse of a human being in my book.


Like it or not that is the message some are sending here. A person might be the biggest buttwipe on the planet-- that is never a justifiable cause for endangering their lives-- period.


----------



## fish militia

Yep..and some send the message that if you get hit that somebody is going to be in trouble and that buttwipe may go intentially in harms way in order to get a civil suit out of it.

Been there and seen it.

The civil case lasted for 15 mins on the 1st day, before the judge tossed it.


----------



## Mark G

I understand it's important to get the message out that boaters and or kayakers are the ones putting themselves in harms way when they get close to a pier.

But I have witnessed (from the piers and inlets) far too many trying to chase them off aggressively in an attempt at "territorial possessivenss". 

If the pier fishermen truley have the right of way "legally", and they feel that a boater is intentionally intruding on that right, they have the right to take a picture of said intruder and make a phone call to authorities to have the matter settled, not push the intruder off with flying missiles.

Promoting the notion of who might come out "on top" in court only promotes the idea that it is ok to fire away.


----------



## dena

I had a group of teens throw rocks at me from a road as they were walking by. I was fishing a cove, and heard the rocks hit the water near by. It scared the poop outa me when I thought about the what ifs. Like a sittin(paddling) duck, I was. I had nothing to throw back, by the time I could have climbed the bank to get to them, I woulda been too tired to kick butt, and there was about 6 of em, so the odds weren't in my favor. If I'd a called the cops, they would have been gone by the time the cops got there. I couldn't describe em because they were throwing through the trees, and I couldn't see em that well.
Good thing they had candy arms.


----------



## surfnsam

i learned my lesson at the rt 450 bridge, bottom line stay 200' from the end of any pier, 90% of the guys can't throw that far and the 10% that can most have more sense than trying to hit you


----------



## Too Busy

I was out with a couple of friends 2 different times this past weekend trolling for kings on our yaks. As we passed the pier 3 buttwipes REPEATEDLY slung their anchor lines as far as they could. Thankfully none of them could break the 100 yard mark. One got within 10 yards or so of the yak closest to the pier, reeled up and let fly again...

That is malicious intent plain and simple.

I was about 100 yds further out and watched the pier apes throw at the closest yak over and over again. Had to talk my friend outta beaching the yak and kickin someones azz


----------



## chris storrs

might be a dumb question..but why buy a 1000$ yak, with a few hundred worth of extras to fish the same area you could fish for ten bucks...

i do mostly pier fishing...but a lil in the yak..mostly paddling baits.....livebaiting outta the kayak im no where near the best casters best toss...heck last july 4th we ended up fishing bout a mile and a half, maybe just a mile or so off the beach on a tideline

if ya wana fish buckroe..put up 8 bucks..wana be cool and get one off theyak...when ya launch head north or south a couple hundred yds before heading out...aint that hard

now the "real" bastages on the other hand.....make my teeth grit when i see the signs


----------



## chris storrs

Too Busy said:


> I was out with a couple of friends 2 different times this past weekend trolling for kings on our yaks. As we passed the pier 3 buttwipes REPEATEDLY slung their anchor lines as far as they could. Thankfully none of them could break the 100 yard mark. One got within 10 yards or so of the yak closest to the pier, reeled up and let fly again...
> 
> That is malicious intent plain and simple.
> 
> I was about 100 yds further out and watched the pier apes throw at the closest yak over and over again. Had to talk my friend outta beaching the yak and kickin someones azz



your friend was too close plain and simple..be courteous, we dont get many shots at fish...mine woulda landed about 50 yards past your buddy and as far as im concerned ive got every right to cast my anchor when i arrive to the pier....granted repeated throws arent kosher.....go out further...heck do a google search or read a topo map or nautical chart of your area and youll likely find more productive areas so ya dont gotta blind troll all day....you think if i had a boat id be set up 100yds past the end of a pier???? 

gimme a wreck, a ledge, a tideline, a weedline, the backside of a bar....a deep slough between two bars...an area with bait popping everywhere...


----------



## Too Busy

I told him he was too close. My point is that throwing lead is unacceptable. REPEATEDLY throwing at someone PROVES malicious intent.


----------



## skunk king

Too Busy said:


> I told him he was too close. My point is that throwing lead is unacceptable. REPEATEDLY throwing at someone PROVES malicious intent.


Boating too close to a pier is also unacceptable.


----------



## Hannibal

Some of these comments concern me - as if people are tolerating this type of behavior. Or almost validating it.

I fish both off the pier and from the kayak (more kayak than pier by a good margin). I know when I am in a kayak that the water around the pier is for those on the planks. They are entitled (by virtue of occupying a place on that pier) to that area and out of consideration to that fact, I have no qualms about letting them have it. More so, I am far more mobile and have greater access to other areas than a person on the pier. 

That being said, on the extremely rare occasion that I end up within lead range (and I have not to date), I would FULLY expect them to cut me some slack and not aim for me. Allow me to move out of range. But the truth is - winds do change, currents do change and I haven't quite learned how to steer a hooked fish when he takes me for a sleigh ride. There may be an instance where simple "life" takes me too close .......... and I would hope that there is enough common sense on the planks to stop someone from trying to hit me with 4oz of lead. What lesson are you going to teach me by cracking my skull?

On the pier, I may get annoyed at a "too close" kayaker - but that doesn't mean I try to sling lead at him at 100 mph. He's not DIRECTLY affecting me unless he is over my line - cutting it, etc - in the short term. Granted, he is targeting "my area" but I would hope he recognizes he is that close and makes an attempt to vacatate the area.

Simply put - to me, the whole concept of trying to hit a passing kayaker with lead makes about as much sense as trying to run down a pedestrian who isn't using a cross walk. Yes, they should know better but does it give the motorist free reign to try to injure them? Of course not.


----------



## TimKan7719

I have read and reread this post and comments a few times now. Really is not a hard concept to understand. If you look up the diffrent boating laws from each of the states, you will see how far you are required to stay away from piers and so forth and so on. As both a pier, and boat fisherman I can feel both sides of the argument. I am here to tell you if your in a Boat and you are within 400 ft of a pier you are wrong. If your on a pier and you militaously toss anything at a boat you are wrong. The correct things and I dont know why people dont understand this is We have law inforcement for a reason. If a person is doing something illeagle pick up a phone and call someone that can do something about it. Motorized boats have hull numbers. Write the number down and report them. If its a unmotorized boat like a kayak, canoe or sailing vessel then take a picture, call the coast guard or local Athorities and have the person ticketed and fined. If your on a pier adn for lord only knows what reason you might have put in some form of distress that you have to come within 400 feet of a pier, then you should have some kind of signaling device to inform people you are under distress and need assistance. 
I know your going to say but tides, current, winds, rouge waves caused me to; and I am going to say I could but you to death as well. If some unseen force or a natureal force is causing somethingto happen to your craft you have lost control.
You can only control your actions and thoughts outside of that you can only have a false sence of controling the things around you. Dont belive me, if you had control of everything around you everyone would cast purfectly no line would ever brake and no more bird nest. So how about all you pier fishermen and women, and all you boaters take responsibility of the things you can control( like your actions, and thoughts) and do the right thing. Is it really that tough?????
Sorry for my rant.
Tight Lines,
Tim

Ignore any spelling errors i suck at spelling.


----------



## Too Busy

skunk king said:


> Boating too close to a pier is also unacceptable.


In SC it isn't covered in the code of laws. The closest interpretations are city ordinances and fishing regulations from the SCDNR.

SCDNR says no fishing within 300 ft of a pier extending into the Atlantic Ocean

City ordinances vary depending on location.

I obey the law. Just don't be a jerk and sling lead.

I've got a nice little slingshot and the ability to shoot back.


----------



## uncdub13

is this really an argument??


----------



## Too Busy

no

I just can't believe people are advocating assault or attempted murder


----------



## fshn_brb

I believe my response regarding darwinism is one that may have sparked a nerve with some people here. However, let me clarify. I am not suggesting that intentionally aiming a lead weight at someone is acceptable at all. However, here is a novel concept, if you are in a boat (self powered, or motor powered) you have the entire body of water at your disposal. If you choose to paddle close to a concentrated group of people heaving lead into the water (eg- a pier) then you need to accept a level of risk. If you want to fish that close to the pier, go fish from the pier. If you are in a boat, go elsewhere (besides isn't that why you got a boat in the first place, to give you the freedom of liberating yourself from places like the pier?). Bottom line is getting too close to a pier is just stupid. If you choose to paddle close to the pier, you should accept the risk. I do not agree that someone should aim for you, but at the same time, you should aim to never put yourself in the position to get hit. But like I said before, if you feel the need to get that close, darwin will win 100% of the time.


----------



## ketch69

How about this. Some of you think its ok to toss lead at a boat just because you think he came too close to the area you are fishing.

So is it ok for me to shoot at someone when I'm up a tree hunting and they walk thru the area I am hunting? 


Dean


----------



## Too Busy

In case you don't feel like doing the math...
In order to cast 100 yds the projectile needs an initial velocity of 30 m/sec....that's pretty darn close to 70 miles per hour. That's in a vacuum, in reality with air resistance it takes almost 100 mph initial velocity to hit 100 yds.

That 8 oz sputnik travelling at 30 m/sec has 102 Joules of kinetic energy. remember this is in a vacuum. In reality it's over 200 Joules.

A 22 caliber long rifle shot has 150 Joules.


If you don't trust my math ask some of the folks on the distance casting board.


----------



## robchoi

Here's my math.

Boat near pier = Stupid

Slinging lead at boat = Stupid

Stupid + Stupid = Incredibly long drawn out thread about how stupid it all is.


----------



## baitslingin

and yall know that Asians are stereotypically very gifted with math right  

Just ask Jimmy Jimmy how many miles = the distance to the Chesapeake light in a yak :beer:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## fshn_brb

ketch69 said:


> How about this. Some of you think its ok to toss lead at a boat just because you think he came too close to the area you are fishing.
> 
> So is it ok for me to shoot at someone when I'm up a tree hunting and they walk thru the area I am hunting?
> 
> 
> Dean



Nope, I don't think that it is ok to intentionally toss lead at a boat ever. However, should the pier stop fishing because you decided to squat in their casting zone? If you knew that there were tree stands with hunters hunting a clearing, would you go take your gun and go hunt the ground area that you knew they were firing into? 

I think as kayakers we have the entire body of water at our disposal. To intentionally paddle into a pier area is stupid. The respect goes both ways. We as kayakers should go out of our way to not be in the firing line and the pier/shore anglers should not intentionally aim for us. 

I just reread the thread (admittedly skipping a bunch because it is too damn long) but I don't think anyone ever said that it was ok to intentionally chuck lead at anyone. But like Rob said, it has become the a long drawn out thread.


----------



## ketch69

fshn_brb said:


> Nope, I don't think that it is ok to intentionally toss lead at a boat ever. However, should the pier stop fishing because you decided to squat in their casting zone? If you knew that there were tree stands with hunters hunting a clearing, would you go take your gun and go hunt the ground area that you knew they were firing into?
> 
> I think as kayakers we have the entire body of water at our disposal. To intentionally paddle into a pier area is stupid. The respect goes both ways. We as kayakers should go out of our way to not be in the firing line and the pier/shore anglers should not intentionally aim for us.
> 
> I just reread the thread (admittedly skipping a bunch because it is too damn long) but I don't think anyone ever said that it was ok to intentionally chuck lead at anyone. But like Rob said, it has become the a long drawn out thread.



But the yaks and boats are not squating in the fishing zone of the pier. Some are just getting a little to close while passing and these guys try there best to hit them as they go buy. I have seen it take place many times. These guys see a boat coming and start scrambling getting their stuff ready to throw at them. Maybe if the pier did close down the "T" for a while these idiots would stop. I know the boats should stay a little further away but throwing lead at them because they make a mistake and come a little to close is against the law. Most of them that I have seen do it are youngsters and not the real fishermen.

Dean


----------



## baitslingin

These are the same people that try to hit the guy in the armored cart at the drivin' range  I just experienced people throwin' at me in Rudee a little while ago ! I was completely out of their way yet their casts kept ending up within 10 yards of me. Why in the hell does someone want to cast completely over the inlet when the fish are right in front of them other than to try to hit me  Is it the norm to cast from the rail to dock the the on the other side? was I in their area?


----------



## Shooter

BING, BING, BING We have a winner

Or just keep beatn that dead horse, it might get up 


robchoi said:


> Here's my math.
> 
> Boat near pier = Stupid
> 
> Slinging lead at boat = Stupid
> 
> Stupid + Stupid = Incredibly long drawn out thread about how stupid it all is.


----------



## vbfdsooty

robchoi said:


> Here's my math.
> 
> Boat near pier = Stupid
> 
> Slinging lead at boat = Stupid
> 
> Stupid + Stupid = Incredibly long drawn out thread about how stupid it all is.


I think you pretty much summed it all up.


----------



## OVmadman

*baitslingin*

if your fishing at rudee and your next to the dredge dock then your right in the middle of the flounder hole.Everyone who can cast that far does .If there hittin 10 yards next to you I dont think there trying to hit you as much as there trying to catch a fish.Besides right in front of the dock is a bigger hole and your out of casting range.:fishing::beer:


----------



## wannabeangler

The peeps at Rudee MOVE FOR NO-ONE!!!! The only time they reel in their lines is when a patrol or spec ops boat comes in. Now I'm outfitting my kayak with a vid cam to record all the action I see and come across each time I go out! So if you're chunking lead at someone, and it hits that person/boat, watch out-------CUZ THEY MIGHT GET YOU ON CAM! Sure would suck spending time in jail for not waiting one sec or five minutes to cast. A few buds of mine are outfitting cams also. Great way to see some action......actually......great way to protect yourself!


----------



## WILSON

This thread still going

Not sure I would count on that camera keepin me from getting hit, just documenting my death or injury


----------



## AndyMedic

wannabeangler said:


> The peeps at Rudee MOVE FOR NO-ONE!!!! The only time they reel in their lines is when a patrol or spec ops boat comes in. Now I'm outfitting my kayak with a vid cam to record all the action I see and come across each time I go out! So if you're chunking lead at someone, and it hits that person/boat, watch out-------CUZ THEY MIGHT GET YOU ON CAM! Sure would suck spending time in jail for not waiting one sec or five minutes to cast. A few buds of mine are outfitting cams also. Great way to see some action......actually......great way to protect yourself!


I fish rudee all the time and have never had a problem//just be courteous and mind your P's and Q's...in the end we are all out here for the same reason weather its surf boat or kayak


----------



## smacks fanatic

why are they even anywhere close to the pier??? people sling there weights at them because they feel they are scaring the fish. lets say there is a big spanish blowup and then the action dies because some kayaker or surfer got to close. that was dinner to some people. even though, it still is stupid to throw weights at people.


----------



## wannabeangler

I NEVER would/could have imagined that this would get this many replies/comments! I guess since this thread is still going on....I'll do my part and add another comment. Have fun fishing for those rocks! :fishing:


----------



## PoBenda

i've had guys show up at lynnhaven inlet when I was fishing from a yak, after i'd been there for hours, start slinging weights at me from shore.

i've had boaters at lynnhaven inlet move out of the navigable channel and then get pissed because i was fishing by the pilings OUT OF THE NAVIGABLE CHANNEL.

i've had surfers show up in places they weren't supposed to and screw with my lines when i was fishing from the beach. i didn't sling weights at them, i said something to them. 

in all of these situations *i behaved like a MAN, with KOHONES*, and confronted them in an articulate and intelligent manner. *i'm not afraid to confront people like a MAN, not with a chunk of lead like a WIMP.*

this is supposed to be fun. anyone who advocates or condones violence in this situation has lost sight of what's really important. make your point, stand your ground, but don't snipe at someone from an elevated position with superior firepower. this is supposed to be fun.

karma is a b*tch. let her do the work.


----------



## TightLines09

thats why i got a .308 mounted to the back of the yak, chunk lead at me :fishing:


----------



## 757 Fire

TightLines09 said:


> thats why i got a .308 mounted to the back of the yak, chunk lead at me :fishing:


Your a real bad ass now!!


----------



## TightLines09

757 Fire said:


> Your a real bad ass now!!


clearly a joke, settle down big guy.


----------



## jobxe327

Bottom line is if lines arelanding that close to you ure to close I pier surf and yak and know that unless my arms fall off I can stay far enough from the pier to get hit it common sense and courtesy I ya k so I don't gave pier fish . And just a fyi ive seen someone get hit and charges were talked of but never amounted to anything. Really can't pin casting off a pier as a crime to many variables


----------



## wannabeangler

jobxe327 said:


> Bottom line is if lines arelanding that close to you ure to close I pier surf and yak and know that unless my arms fall off I can stay far enough from the pier to get hit it common sense and courtesy I ya k so I don't gave pier fish . And just a fyi ive seen someone get hit and charges were talked of but never amounted to anything. Really can't pin casting off a pier as a crime to many variables


Casting off a pier as a crime? - NO

Not waiting a few seconds to a minute while someone gets out of the way or deliberately trying to hit someone with chunks of lead, in the form of sinkers?- YES

Move closer to the beach and be a target once, then tell me your opinion. If the lead hits you in the head....well...you won't have to tell me...I'll just read about you the next day in the paper. Sometimes SHIT happens..I get it. But if one just waits a second to avoid injuring someone as a result of their carelessnes or total diregard to rules....then maybe...just maybe....this thread wouldn't keep continuing on. Know what I mean?

It seems many have thoughts about this, while boaters,yakkers, and boarders try to resolve this by avoiding the piers and yet peir fishermen try to reolve this with chunks of lead! NOTICE how I said try! We all aren't perfect and mishaps happen, so be courteous and enjoy your day on the water.....:fishing:


----------



## [email protected]

*slingging lead*

carry your 45 while fishin :fishing:and throw some lead back,,i carry minegun permit too.


----------



## Shooter

wannabeangler 

It was good meeting ya the other day, sorry we couldn't speak longer.

And these guys wonder why they call me Shooter  My work tools are different huh? 

I will be workn this weekend so if ya get the chance swing on by and I will see what I can do to hook ya up with that certian item


----------



## smacks fanatic

[email protected] said:


> carry your 45 while fishin :fishing:and throw some lead back,,i carry minegun permit too.


i use copper bulletsjk


----------



## wannabeangler

This thread was started to notify ALL about the problems we face while on the water, either from above (on a pier) or from on (in a boat/yak). Mostly for those "ON". When ya'll talk of carrying your guns....that's just plain childish! Grow up! To many "other topics" arise from various threads, let's not start that here....please. This way we all can learn from this. Thanks and keep your comments coming!

Take it easy ya'll!


----------



## [email protected]

catch 3or4 onces side you nut and you will see how( childish) it makes you..............:spam:...........i saw it done from seagul pier the law came out and warrened every one on the pier...everyone on the pier,,pointed to the people throwing lead at boats that came with in chunking distants..the cops got all of their names and made them leave (this was in the spring of 2004)....


----------



## smacks fanatic

[email protected] said:


> catch 3or4 onces side you nut and you will see how( childish) it makes you..............:spam:...........i saw it done from seagul pier the law came out and warrened every one on the pier...everyone on the pier,,pointed to the people throwing lead at boats that came with in chunking distants..the cops got all of their names and made them leave (this was in the spring of 2004)....


totally agree and well done for the cops! as long as it keeps people safe on the water, i am for it.


----------



## wannabeangler

[email protected] said:


> catch 3or4 onces side you nut and you will see how( childish) it makes you..............:spam:...........i saw it done from seagul pier the law came out and warrened every one on the pier...everyone on the pier,,pointed to the people throwing lead at boats that came with in chunking distants..the cops got all of their names and made them leave (this was in the spring of 2004)....


I'm not to sure how bright you are, but if you didn't notice....I started this thread! So.....I have had 3-4 oz lead chunked at me. BTW- ever heard of spellcheck? The childish part comes from young BOYS that talk a lot of "smack", not from men. Which are you? No need to answer....we all know.


----------



## Cdog

wannabeangler said:


> I'm not to sure how bright you are, but if you didn't notice....I started this thread! So.....I have had 3-4 oz lead chunked at me. BTW- ever heard of spellcheck? The childish part comes from young BOYS that talk a lot of "smack", not from men. Which are you? No need to answer....we all know.



Really? Seriously I don't think this thread needs to contnue. Like shooter said earlier, how many time do you need to hit the dead horse????:beer:


----------



## FishyFingers

wannabeangler said:


> This thread was started to notify ALL about the problems we face while on the water, either from above (on a pier) or from on (in a boat/yak). Mostly for those "ON". When ya'll talk of carrying your guns....that's just plain childish! Grow up! To many "other topics" arise from various threads, let's not start that here....please. This way we all can learn from this. Thanks and keep your comments coming!


im going out on a limb, but i think the guys were kidding about a gun.... opcorn:

but tossing lead at someone, no matter when they are floating on is childish and dangerous in deed. im amazed at what goes through some peoples head every day 

i guess this thread picked back up since the one about the HRBT was closed haha.


----------



## RAYTOGS

I was fishing at the hrbt hampton side a few wweks ago when a boat came out of the bridge by fort monroe. He was headed right for me ,and i had a visipole, waving my paddle, yelling. There were 3 guy's in a center console looking right at me when they passed me at about 10' and sprayed my kayak in broad daylight.never tried slowing down or swerved to miss me. I think they were trying to see just how close they could get.

Now i carry a rod with 20# line and a lure with plenty of trebles, for the next sh1t head that tries that. If they are close enough for me to catch one with a treble , they are too close. I'll use it and hopefully get one. Then they will either have to make a trip to the hospital or come back for their buddy that got pulled from the boat. Screw you if you get to close to my kayak.

Darren


----------



## YakAttack

RAYTOGS said:


> Now i carry a rod with 20# line and a lure with plenty of trebles, for the next sh1t head that tries that. If they are close enough for me to catch one with a treble , they are too close. I'll use it and hopefully get one. Then they will either have to make a trip to the hospital or come back for their buddy that got pulled from the boat. Screw you if you get to close to my kayak.
> 
> Darren


There will be a new thread on the boater board "Treble hooks chunked atchya" 

I bet those guys have never been in a kayak or they would know how stupid that was. Unfortunately there's no escaping the occasional idiot...


----------



## [email protected]

just stay a good distant away from the pier,,and you won't, have to be a wannabwiner


----------



## wannabeangler

It's all good...just a thread that gets lots of comments (both good and bad). We can all learn from this. Even the whiners. Guess I'm one of those also.......or is it "winer"....from a winery....


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n

usually the motor vessels will get that treatment. just try to stay out of everyone's lines. you aren't zipping by with a propeller so the pier fishermen shouldn't have a problem. if you get real close, you can even offer to paddle some bait out for them


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n

however, in all fairness, i wouldn't put my yak within 100 yards of the "T" on a busy day. if it is dead, as a lot of the piers are now, there is no reason why you can't jig right underneath the pier. i guess you just have to play it by the crowd. i fish both. i'd never toss lead at someone. that thing comes out of there like a rocket, and i'd feel real stupid if i killed someone with a head shot. i remember when people started doing that. they were just trying to bust a hole in the hull of the boat, and would never throw it if someone was out on deck. now people just seem to want to "be cool" and are trying to take people's heads off like you get points for it.


----------



## wannabeangler

just posted this old thread to my FB page since flea and shooter wanted it closed. 
got a new avenue to explore with a brand new angle on different pieces of lead...


----------



## bbcroaker

Hog wash!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wannabeangler

a new avenue to this is what i encountered the other day while on catfish patrol....buck/bird shot pellets........chunks of lead......splashed the water near me!


----------



## RAYTOGS

bbcroaker said:


> hog wash!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


agree


----------



## ez2cdave

This is an OLD thread . . . HOWEVER, there is a SIMPLE SOLUTION for Kayakers to stay outside the RESTRICTED DISTANCE from any fishing pier !

Use a handheld GPS . . . Enter the coordinates for the pier or piers in the area. Then, you will KNOW if you are too close. 

Also, if you are FISHING from your Kayak and you locate productive Bottom Structure, you can mark it's location and RETURN to it, whenever you like !

Personally, I recommend a 500 ft "NO SWIMMER, SURFER, BOATER / KAYAKER ZONE " . . . Believe me, even that distance is not TOTALLY safe, but it would prevent 95% - 99% of the problems ! ! !


----------



## CoolDude

Just make an effort to paddle around. You want the shore fisherman to be courteous to you, but at the same time you're paddling close enough to where they can reach you casting...sometimes trolling lures, sometimes blown off course, sometimes too scared to go out into boating lanes. It's like boaters...I never understood why you spend thousands on a boat...then troll back and forth under a bridge you see people fishing on or anchor in casting distance...or zoom along well inside of the marker bouys knowing good and well you will clip people's lines. I owned a yak, owned a boat and I never cast at idiots that get too close...but many of them are jerks. I just had 2 rods dragged down the pier at choptank by some clown speeding by. People don't think about potential damage to other folk's equipment...they don't care. They only think, "I cut that guys line, sinker and hooks off - haha" In my case, after 3 months of looking, I finally broke down and bought a Daiwa baitrunner and it was on it's maiden trip. 2 hours into use and 4 idiots in boats...now the reel is shot and I have to pay $25 bucks to send it back to Daiwa for a repair that will probably never have it functioning as it was designed. Now had my braid cut into his old lady's breast, arm...throat...he'd want to pitch a fit. 

It's real simple...follow the law. Don't make excuses. Show courtesy and have it shown in return...not vice versa.


----------



## NC KingFisher

When the boys on the pier see me coming..... They start cheering! Mainly because I'm out to paddle shark baits out, me and a friend of mine who kingfishes have always joked about paddling out anchors. If your not paddling baits, stay away from the pier. As for the boaters, I'd like them o come on the pier and talk to me......or just tell me where they park their boat and truck


----------



## Yakkin

robchoi said:


> Here's my math.
> 
> Boat near pier = Stupid
> 
> Slinging lead at boat = Stupid
> 
> Stupid + Stupid = Incredibly long drawn out thread about how stupid it all is.


Well said over 3 years ago. 

Motion made to lock this silly thread.


----------



## NC KingFisher

I do have to add, I was about to beat the piss out of some one with a ski boat today, I was in a cove trolling the edges and he comes roaring out right by me in my yeller kayak. Then he came roaring back in about 45min later


----------



## [email protected]

:--|hog wash:--|


----------



## NC KingFisher

Unfortunately not. Lets see how many pages we can drag this out for Scooter


----------



## pwall1988

> For all yakkers abroad.....Have you ever gotten a tad close to a pier and had fisherman, or so that's what they call themselves, chunk lead at you as you were passing by? If so, what actions have you done/taken to prevent the possibility of being hit by this projectile? Just so all can know- If you have lead chunked at you from Buckroe pier or any other pier for that matter, just call the police, Coast Guard, State Police, or any agency that deals with the protection of us on the water! You'll be surprized from the outcome. The boys, and I mean BOYS, at Buckroe have only 1 more chance before they close the "T" to all because of the numerous complaints coming from those of us on the water and NOT above it! Thanks for taking the time to read this. Have a great time on the water!


This is very simple, DON'T COME CLOSE ENOUGH TO THE PIER TO GET HIT DUMB DUMB!!!!


----------



## Garboman

Dare County Law prohibits swimming, boating, wading, surfing, and shore fishing and Kayaking within 300 feet of Pier

If you are in trouble with your Kayak then you have a right to be within range and I know a few fellas who would be the first to help you

However.....If you are close and baiting and teasing the people on the Tee by your ability to paddle anywhere you want

Well at that point if you are hit perhaps you should change course and get out rangeopcorn:


----------



## ez2cdave

wannabeangler said:


> We DON'T and DIDN'T fish near the pier, but sometimes get blown off course by a rogue wave, an occasional gust of wind, or even if we maybe fighting a fish. But sometimes, and I mean SOMETIMES, we (kayakers) may come close to a pier. Does that mean we should have to worry about our livelyhood or well being because we drifted a tad close? If lead hits you, you could die or have serious injuries. When we pass by and they try to hit you....Is that ok? Are we to blame? In a few minutes we will be well pass the pier and they can resume fishing. But should we have to worry about our lives if we get off course once? I ask you. Think about it.


SIMPLE SOLUTION . . . Keep your Kayak / Surfboard DOWNWIND and/or DOWN-CURRENT of the Pier ... You'll NEVER "DRIFT" too close and if you DO get TOO CLOSE, it's because you INTENTIONALLY went there ! 

BOTTOM LINE . . . There are LAWS that tell you not to SWIM, SURF, SAIL, BOAT, KAYAK, etc within 300 ft OR MORE from Fishing Piers ( I think it should be a 500 ft MINIMUM distance restriction ) . . . The limits are there to PROTECT YOU from being in a DANGEROUS AREA . . . WISE UP ! ! !

Yes, I know this is an old thread, but the PROBLEM is still CURRENT at MANY fishing piers, locally and out of state . . .


----------



## ez2cdave

There are LAWS for REASONS . . .


----------



## FLA-REDSOX

In the state of Florida that would be a incident of self defense and a piece of lead might be fired back.


----------



## Ronaulmtd

Not many distance casters on a pier can toss a sinker 200 yards- I have seen boats damn near hit the pilings on piers and cut a dozen or so lines off- braid and monofilament line is hard on seals and bearings on the lower units of outboards, but that is the boater's problem- good manners say stay at least 300 feet off the piers- I usually give them a good wide berth of at least 200 yards, but I have a Hobie Outback and the peddle yaks are plenty fast enough so you can control wind drift, currents, etc. and not get blown into a pier-


----------



## ez2cdave

Time to "HOOK UP", "SET-UP" and teach them a "LESSON" . . . YEE-HAW !!!

500 ft is a REASONABLE, SAFE "Buffer Distance" to prevent interference from any "AQUATIC ACTIVITY" near a Fishing Pier . . .


----------

